# Belkin 54g Wireless Router (not working now), Firmware Update Crashed



## Die2Versify (Dec 24, 2005)

I recently just got a Belkin 54g wireless router. At first it worked perfectly for networking the computers we have in the basement. The reason for buying a wireless router was to be able to use it as an access point for a Sony PSP (Playstation Portable).

I couldn't get the PSP to connect to the WLAN. I looked around and noticed there was some new firmware updates. I downloaded the newest one which had listed some of the bugs that were fixed. One of which had to do with getting my PSP to connect basically. I started to run the update on the wirless router setup and it crashed at 99%. Before updating it said if you turn off the router or cancel the update it could mess up the router. Well when it crashed, it did.

Now the router won't even work to network the two PCs we have. The WAN light and other 1 and 2 lights won't turn green, only blink orange. The cable modem isn't connecting through the router. I've tried everything the troubleshooting guide says to do. Including; restarting the router and shutting it off for 5 to 10 minutes... And checking all the connections. I even rebooted both PCs and the cable mode itself.

Is there anyone to get information sent to the router that would get it back to it's older version?

If anyone has any suggestions or advice it'd be greatly appreciated... ?

Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect that you'll have to send it back to Belkin. Now that it's crashed, can you do a factory reset and access the setup pages? If not, I have no idea how you'll ever get any firmware to load.


----------



## Die2Versify (Dec 24, 2005)

By factory reset I suppose you mean holding in the button on the back of the router with a paper clip? If so, I've tried that several times.

I'm not sure if I can send it to Belkin... I bought it off of a friend...

Looks like I might be screwed. :sad: 

Anyone else got any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If it's still under warranty, you may be able to send it to Belkin. If you can't access the setup screens, you're pretty much out of luck.


----------



## Minnie Mouse (Dec 26, 2005)

I am just sitting here looking at the box of a Belkin 54 and from what I can make out it has a lifetime product guarantee!

Here is a help line number if that will help you:
00800 22355460 (it does work, I have tried it myself today!)


----------



## Randyman... (Jun 30, 2004)

Read these threads on 54G Firmware Recovery:

http://www.linksysinfo.org/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=33

http://forum.bsr-clan.de/ftopic593.html

Might help, might not...


----------



## Die2Versify (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks! These links might just help. The only thing that sucks is... My Belkin 54g is not easily taken apart. In fact, I can't seem to find a way to take it apart without cracking it open somehow.

It's late right now and I don't feel like messing with it. I'll look over the 2nd link about the TFTP more later. That might help me without cracking open my router.

I'm not sure if the TFTP tool will work to transmit data to my router since my router isn't even responding to my PC or cable modem. I'll give it a try though.

Again thanks.


----------



## Randyman... (Jun 30, 2004)

Oops. You said BELKIN. I just saw "54G", and I assumed you meant the Linksys WRT54G (what I use).

Those links are probably useless... I'm sorry!!! 

Best luck


----------



## Littlemenace (Apr 18, 2005)

*Ive Had This Problem Before*

Tips:
Never Buy A Belkin Router Again :tongue:​
Anyway I had this problem before and what I did was repeatedly press the reset button on the back and turn on and off the router and the same time, then hopefully you should have the firmware restore web management page but it should lok all gray and that. Click the shutdownload button on the page or watever and that should do you now. These routers run on linux and have been programmed to listen to the reset button while loading up to reset the data but you need to be fast. Hope this helps


----------

